# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > مبتدی: افزونه های مورد نیاز برای برنامه نویسی وینفون 8.1

## ahmadreza.s

سلام
تصمیم گرفتم برنامه نویسی ویندوزفون کار کنم ، الان ویژوال استودیو 2015 نسخه ی enterprise رو سیستمم نصب دارم !
حالا از دوستان میخوام بپرسم چه چیزایی باید برای ویژوال نصب کنم تا بتونم برنامه نویسی ویندوزفون رو شروع کنم !
من خودم این 4تا گزینه رو تیک میزنم و میره که دانلودش کنه
12.JPG


ولی نمیتونم این حجم رو یه جا دانلود کنم ! 
کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه یا لینکی بده چه چیزایی باید جدا جدا دانلود و نصب کرد؟

----------


## saied_hacker

اینا معمولا جدا جدا قابلی دانلود هست ،قبلا که اینطور بود اینو بخون Downloading Visual Studio for an offline installation

----------

